# I found a sticky Pigeon please help



## Anellej (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi I work for a vet clinic and someone brought in pige, on its side konked out saying they found it. We kept if for the night and the am the bird was up and I was told to put him in a run and then see if he could fly. The bird looked wet and very dirty I put gloves on and after I moved him I noticed my gloves were very sticky  I think he wondered into one of the those sticky rat/mice traps and he can't fly because his wings are very stuck together along with almost all of him. I took him home because I knew they were just going to let him go if I left him there and he will be in danger. He is eating like a champ and I try not to stress him too much when I do these things to him, I don't want him to die from stress. I have tried cooking oil, dawn baths, mineral oil and rubbing alchol (while covering his head from fumes) I have done this for 3 days and he still can not fly. Can I use anything else, I was thinking maybe flour to coat and then wash off? Is there anything else I can do? Whats should I be feeding him mean time? He is a very sweet bird and has never tried to peck or get away when I have tried to help him. I do want him to be free again! Please help


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for taking him home.

Other then Dawn dish liquid, I myself do not know what would work, other then vinegar baths. Others may be along with cleaners they have used.

*


----------



## Anellej (Oct 1, 2012)

Can you please describe vinegar baths? I hope some others give me some advide too. My fiance is a very kind man but he draws the line at birds and we already have 4 dogs and 3 cats and a bird just can't live with us right now, I have kept him in a spare room out of sight from cats but I want him to be able to be free asap, I don't want to domesticate him and he is already so sweet.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*I use apple cider vinegar (organic) in my birds bath (tablespoon to a gallon for drinking) , so I would probably use more for a bath. Just make sure the bird has no open wounds and be careful around eyes. I know vinegar is great for cleaning, so maybe it may help.*


----------



## Tashy/Rob (Jan 18, 2012)

Can't you try a jet wash machine?






I'm kidding. Skyeking is right, they wash oil stricken birds with Dawn soap, 2 parts water 1 part soap!

Best of luck, I think it's great what your doing for this wee pidge!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

This is what I found.........


How to Remove a Glue Trap From Birds

Things You'll Need

Bird treat or toy
Vegetable oil
Two soft cloths

1

Placate the bird so that it isn't fluttering during the cleaning process. A bird treat or your bird's favorite toy can be useful in keeping the bird happy and still while you clean it. covering the birds eyes with a cloth is a good way to calm the bird.
2

Dip one end of one of the soft cloths into the vegetable oil, and gently rub it onto the feathers that have glue on them, and let to remain there for several minutes.
3

Using the second cloth, stroke the bird's feathers that are covered in oil to wipe it away, along with the glue the oil has taken off.
4

Repeat Steps 1 through 3 as often as needed to get all the glue off the feathers.
5

Wash the bird with mild soapy water to ensure that no oil is left behind on its feathers. (Dawn)


Read more: How to Remove Glue From Bird Feathers | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/how_5586206_remove-glue-bird-feathers.html#ixzz288o1VehA


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Thank you for caring for the bird! 

Thank you Experts for helping her care for the bird.

Do update!


----------



## Anellej (Oct 1, 2012)

For the past 2 days I have given him just dawn baths and tried to blow dry him on a very low setting- he was not having that so I towel dry him and then just let him air dry. Yesterday I took him to the park and we practiced his flying by me distancing him from a 3 ft fence and letting him fly from my arm to the fence and then he would let me pick him up and try again. I attempted to see if he could get himself airborn from the ground and he flew about 100 feet distance wise and bout 2 feet off the ground. I was still able to just go and retrieve him so I decided he needs another day. I think he might just be weak from not "flying" for several days. I Will try to release him again tomorrow at a place where there are a lot of pigeons so maybe he will not get noticed so much and if he can't get away no one will bother him. Thanks for everyones help!


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Please make sure he is truly well before you release him!

Please feed him lots, make sure his energy is back on track, and that he is more than capable of caring for himself. We don't want him to fall right into the hands of a predator as soon as we release him! 

Good luck and thank you for helping him!


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

It's quite risky to relase his if he is not fully flying. He make take of a bit farther and you will not be alble to reach him, but he will be exposed if alone to danger. You have to relase him where the pigeon flocks are/ Take him in a cage daily for about one-two weeks , each time 30 min - 1 hr so he can observe the new pigeons; in the same time you must feed the flock.


----------



## Anellej (Oct 1, 2012)

I will make sure he can fly well before I release him however, there is no way I can make that kind of commitment to brining him to an area everyday for 30 mins to 1 hour  I work 2 jobs and have several animals of my own that would be put on the back burner if I was to do that, not to mention my mother was just diagnosed with breast cancer and will have radiation everyday for 6 weeks that I am going to have to help her to get to. Is there anyone near Mass USA that can take over this project for me if I can't do it? Can't I just make sure he can fly and bring him to a place where there are lots of pigeons? Don't I also run the risk of domesticating him the longer I keep him and continue to provide food for him? I was trying to do the right thing when I took him but I just can't give him the time that I didn't realize was involved...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Miss-Sassypants said:


> Please make sure he is truly well before you release him!
> 
> Please feed him lots, make sure his energy is back on track, and that he is more than capable of caring for himself. We don't want him to fall right into the hands of a predator as soon as we release him!
> 
> Good luck and thank you for helping him!





Dima said:


> It's quite risky to relase his if he is not fully flying. He make take of a bit farther and you will not be alble to reach him, but he will be exposed if alone to danger. You have to relase him where the pigeon flocks are/ Take him in a cage daily for about one-two weeks , each time 30 min - 1 hr so he can observe the new pigeons; in the same time you must feed the flock.


*All of the above.*


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Where are you located, what town in Massachusetts ? Maybe some other PT member can take over, or spell you for a while. Maybe some other animal lover (non-PT member) can babysit him, or otherwise share the burden..

It may be he needs to be kept until he grows new feathers and loses the old ones (just a speculation; I haven't been hands-on with the bird).

I don't think a pigeon would become weak from not flying or exercising a few days (my opinion). I've sometimes suspected that humans developed the asanas of yoga from watching birds stretch. If he doesn't fly well, he would be easy prey for predators.


----------



## Anellej (Oct 1, 2012)

I am located in Beverly (Northshore area) and I have had the bird at my work for a couple days so he can stretch his wings in a large cage (run). I don't have a bird cage large enough for him to do this. How can I figure out how well he can fly if I don't take him outside to try? I live in a very small condo and even if he can fly in here I would not say that is a good indication that he can fly. There are so many things that could affect his flight, he does look like he maybe missing tail feathers but his wing feathers are all intact. I also live with 3 indoor cats and 4 dogs so I is really not safe to give him the run of my house to fly (even if my dogs are kenneled they have a very high prey drive) I have kept him in a spare room to keep him safe...


----------

